# Mixing Straight Track & Curve Track In A Curve?



## Derail (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a 44"W x 87.5"L layout top using 18" radius track in an oval shape with a small dogbone type curve in the middle of one of the long sides. I have (long) end space to accomodate another 2" to the overall length of the oval and leaving a 2" open space between the outside edge of the rail and edge of the layout table after inserting (2) x 2" lenghts of track, one in the long straight side and one in the middle of the dogbone curve.

Question is: Is it ok to put a 2" piece of straight track in the middle of the dogbone curve which consists of 4 lenghts of curve track to form the hump type curve or will the insertion of a short length of straight track cause issues? Thanks.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It should work out just fine. Be sure the transition is smooth. People frequently use short sections of track to fill gaps. In some cases, you can "trick" a smaller curve into behaving like a larger one using a similar tactic.

Carl


----------



## Derail (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Carl: I thought it might workout ok but I just wasn't 100 percent certain if inserting a short piece of track in the middle of the dogbone curve would cause a transition issue at that point.

I suppose I could have just went ahead and did it and seen what would happen but then again you people who have been in the hobby for years would immediately know if my idea to gain a couple inches of overall length would be doable and advise if it would be a mistake before I start taking track up to accomodate the two 2" straight pieces then realign and refasten the track back into place on the tabletop benchwork.

FYI...I am getting into this hobby in a small way as a personal retirement activity and of course am finding out it's not quite as simple as just stringing track together and watching a train run around on it, there's homework that needs to be done so things operate seamlessly.

Thank you for taking the time to help with my question.

Tom


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Derail said:


> FYI...I am getting into this hobby in a small way as a personal retirement activity and of course am finding out it's not quite as simple as just stringing track together and watching a train run around on it, there's homework that needs to be done so things operate seamlessly.


We were all faced with that same learning curve at first, there is a lot to take in. The amount of planning and detail that a properly operating layout requires is quite easy to underestimate. In all actuality most of the guys on here are never truly "done" with their layout as they are always changing things and trying new ideas. Your on the forum now, tho, so I think your headed in the right direction. Keep us informed of your progress and don't be afraid to ask any questions you may have (we were all new to this at some point in time).

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Sometimes the best way is to simply experiment. Heck, when I was younger, I used to have no plan at all. I'd just start laying track on the floor and keep tweaking until I made it work. Back then I had no permanent space so the trains were always put away when done. You can work your track and fit it, then tack it down once happy. 

No layout is ever truly done. After weather breaks, I'm getting started on mine. Final plans call for a 7x16 for my O-scale stuff 

Carl


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome derail

...well, don't kinda want to do that..stay on track.

...That pic says you're a good guy...all it takes is a Harley.
Oh, how I miss my Road King. Pshaw.

...you're doing it right for now. But do take a good look
at flex track. It makes it so much easier to create the
layout you want without the limitations of finding the
right piece of sectional. And, you do away with so many often
loose fitting joiners.

Don


----------



## Derail (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Don: Ya, I like my 2002 FLHRI (22000 kms) and it's going to do me until I'm not able to swing a leg over it and/or hold it upright anymore.

What I did was put two 2" sections of track, one a pre-made Atlas 2" piece in the dogbone curve, and then I cut another 2" piece, using a Dremel, from a straight section and used it in the long straight run on the opposite side, then ran an engine and car around the track and it worked well...it seemed to take a bit of the curve sharpness out of the dogbone and lengthed my overall track layout leaving a 2" space at either end so as to use up as much of the benchword tabletop as that have to work with. 

So far I have three power terminal tracks and intend to add one more then I figure I will have fairly consistent power throughout the entire main track. Will take a couple of pics and attempt to add them to a post in the near future.

Tom


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Kwikster said:


> ...No layout is ever truly done...Final plans call for a 7x16 for my O-scale stuff


Final plans...you crack me up Carl.


----------

